
Video - Inventor of World Wide Web discussing a new "Semantic Web" - vlad
http://www.technologyreview.com/video/semantic
======
gibsonf1
Until there is a common standard of language-independent conceptual
definitions, the semantic web will remain a dream. The sign of the realization
of that dream will be a web based open tool with integrity checking that
allows users around the world to contribute to definitions within their domain
of knowledge. I think it will definitely happen some day.

